# Cypripedium parviflorum var. parviflorum



## JPMC (Apr 7, 2015)

Here is this year's flowering of a plant that I have had since 2008. It now has 19 growths with 17 flowers: its best showing since I have owned it.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2015)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing. Do you grow it indoors or outside?


----------



## JPMC (Apr 7, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Very nice. Thanks for sharing. Do you grow it indoors or outside?



Thank you. I grow indoors.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 7, 2015)

Wow! Awesome! So I can look forward to mine looking like that in a few years? :clap:


----------



## JPMC (Apr 7, 2015)

Wendy said:


> Wow! Awesome! So I can look forward to mine looking like that in a few years? :clap:



I think that yours is a larger growing variety than mine so yours will probably be much larger.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 7, 2015)

If this is var parviflorum it's the southern small yellow ladyslipper which on average is much smaller than pubescens

Very nice, good job!  where did you get it?


----------



## JPMC (Apr 7, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> If this is var parviflorum it's the southern small yellow ladyslipper which on average is much smaller than pubescens
> 
> Very nice, good job!  where did you get it?



Thank you. It's from Post Hill.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 7, 2015)

Impressive blooming.


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2015)

Very nice JP:clap:

Do you repot each year and/or stick it in the fridge for the winter?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 7, 2015)

JPMC said:


> Thank you. It's from Post Hill.



Ah! I thought I recognized that flower - that is seedling of a plant from central Connecticut called "Perakos Queen", named after our friend, Paul Perakos. Unfortunately the original plant is gone, so it is good to see one of its babies thriving.


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 7, 2015)

Wow, that is amazing.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 8, 2015)

Bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## JPMC (Apr 8, 2015)

Rick said:


> Very nice JP:clap:
> 
> Do you repot each year and/or stick it in the fridge for the winter?



I repot every 3-4 years but it does go into the fridge every winter.


----------



## JPMC (Apr 8, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Ah! I thought I recognized that flower - that is seedling of a plant from central Connecticut called "Perakos Queen", named after our friend, Paul Perakos. Unfortunately the original plant is gone, so it is good to see one of its babies thriving.



Thank you for the information. I had no idea that its parent was "famous".


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 8, 2015)

What media do you use (the mix from Ron B)? And how do you grow the moss on top?


----------



## JPMC (Apr 8, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> What media do you use (the mix from Ron B)? And how do you grow the moss on top?



Yes, I use Ron's mix (seramis, stalite, and perlite). The moss just grows there without any effort on my part.


----------



## PotomacV (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you for sharing. I just started trying to grow Crypripedium this year. I use mostly perlite and some chicken grit and little granite chips, but I am so afraid to over water it. Do you think it is ok to water it every other day if I grow it in pot indoors? Will it be too wet?
Marcus


----------



## John M (Apr 8, 2015)

Very well grown. Congratulations on doing such a fine job of increasing this plant. It's amazing! So, all 3 ingredients of your mix are inorganic? What do you feed it?


----------



## JPMC (Apr 9, 2015)

PotomacV said:


> Thank you for sharing. I just started trying to grow Crypripedium this year. I use mostly perlite and some chicken grit and little granite chips, but I am so afraid to over water it. Do you think it is ok to water it every other day if I grow it in pot indoors? Will it be too wet?
> Marcus



I'm not sure. My mix is totally inorganic so the water retention ability of the mix is not great. I just have no experience with chicken grit. With a totally inorganic mix it's hard to over water by watering every other day.


----------



## JPMC (Apr 9, 2015)

John M said:


> Very well grown. Congratulations on doing such a fine job of increasing this plant. It's amazing! So, all 3 ingredients of your mix are inorganic? What do you feed it?



Yes, they are. I use a urea-free formula (Michigan State based) at 125-150 ppm mixed in distilled water. I fertilize weekly.


----------



## John M (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks very much for the info.


----------



## JPMC (Apr 11, 2015)

Looks better now that the blooms have elevated from the recumbent position.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------

